# Flat bar road bike



## Pier (23 Jun 2013)

Hi,
I've been cycling for few years with a MTB and I'd like to try something new, a bit for commuting but also to have a easier ride when I don't go off-road.
That's why I thought about a flat bar road bike.
It would be easier for me to start with and it will be much easier to push on the road.
I was thinking about the Scott speedster 50 flat bar, but then I saw the Vitus Mach 3.
I'm more inclined for the Scott, as it is a road bike with flat bar. I didn't see many reviews about the Vitus.

What do you think?


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Jun 2013)

test ride the scott and if you like it in the flesh, go for it!


----------



## helston90 (23 Jun 2013)

Sorry I can't give any opinion on these two- I will however recommend my preferred flat bar road bike- the Giant Rapid, and for £600 you can get the rapid 3 with carbon forks as well as road gears! 
Ignore this post at your leisure.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2013)

Pier said:


> Hi,
> I've been cycling for few years with a MTB and I'd like to try something new, a bit for commuting but also to have a easier ride when I don't go off-road.
> That's why I thought about a flat bar road bike.
> It would be easier for me to start with and it will be much easier to push on the road.
> ...


 

I don't think there is anything wrong with a flat bar roadie although us Brits do not seem to love them as much as our continental cousins.

My only 2-penneth is there are flat bar road bikes that are drop bar road bikes with flat bars and there are flat bar road bikes that were designed as such. Top-tube will be longer on the latter.

As ever, go try whatever you fancy and see if it fits.

Alternatively, why not just lock your forks and put some slicks on your MTB?


----------



## Pier (25 Jun 2013)

The problem is that my good MTB was stolen few days ago so now I just have a pretty old MTB that i was thinking to give away for free. So i wanted to get a fast bike without having to go for a race bike. I'm now checking the scott at Tredz, probably I'll do the order this week.


----------



## Longshot (25 Jun 2013)

I'm going to throw in a vote for the Specialized Sirrus - carbon forks on most models. There's normally some good deals the the model years tick round.


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2013)

If you're a shorty, Pearsons have the 2012 Siirrus Elite for £500

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/35833/Specialized-Sirrus-Elite-XS/


----------



## Pier (25 Jun 2013)

not so short :-)

Unluckily there aren't many offers on the bikes I like


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2013)

EBC have a sale on at the moment 

I love my Whyte Cambridge, deals here on older models (not that they've changed much)

http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/catalog/search_results.php?searchwords=whyte+cambridge


----------



## RWright (25 Jun 2013)

Why not just get a drop bar bike and ride on the tops then have the drops and the hoods too?


----------



## Broadside (25 Jun 2013)

Pier said:


> not so short :-)
> 
> Unluckily there aren't many offers on the bikes I like



If you're between 6'0" to 6'5 and would be interested in a Giant FCR2 2009 model with only 300 miles on the clock give me a shout. It is in immaculate as new condition and is a bike I offered to look after for a friend when he went for a work trip to Oz. 3 years later he is still not back so I am trying to sell his bike, it is a lovely example of a flat bar road bike, I can send pics if you're interested. 

It was somewhere around £700 new and could be yours for half that :-)


----------



## Pier (26 Jun 2013)

dmoran said:


> If you're between 6'0" to 6'5 and would be interested in a Giant FCR2 2009 model with only 300 miles on the clock give me a shout. It is in immaculate as new condition and is a bike I offered to look after for a friend when he went for a work trip to Oz. 3 years later he is still not back so I am trying to sell his bike, it is a lovely example of a flat bar road bike, I can send pics if you're interested.
> 
> It was somewhere around £700 new and could be yours for half that :-)


 
No, I'm 5.6 (and a bit more) and my measure should be between 50 and 54 (depending on the bike).
I'm actually seriously thinking about a drop bar bike.
The fact is that I wanted to buy it with the c2w scheme but this seems to take a lot of time (at least here) and I need(want) a bike soon.
So I was thinking now to buy a proper road bike with a finance and then use the c2w to buy a commuting bike later.

Do you know any good site that does finance and have good sales bike?
I could stretch the budget quite a lot if I can buy with a finance.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2013)

An awful lot of people make that step (myself included ) when they would have been better going for a dropped bar bike in the first place. With hindsight if I didn't go straight to drop (which I probably would), I'd go for a bike that could easily be coverted to drops down the line; a mate has just converted his Giant Rapid (it seems to fit the bill having side pull rather than v brakes).
Never looked in detail on line, for finance but I believe wiggle and chainreactioncycles do it.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

If my back problems get any worse, this would be my ideal bike I think. Sounds nicely specced.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lapierre/shaper-900-2013-hybrid-bike-ec043329


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> If my back problems get any worse, this would be my ideal bike I think. Sounds nicely specced.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lapierre/shaper-900-2013-hybrid-bike-ec043329


What a pity the 55cm is out of stock 
Oh and that would more than max out my cc


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> What a pity the 55cm is out of stock


I think the 52cm would just about do me but I am always skint


----------



## Pier (26 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> With hindsight if I didn't go straight to drop (which I probably would), I'd go for a bike that could easily be coverted to drops down the line; a mate has just converted his Giant Rapid (it seems to fit the bill having side pull rather than v brakes).


 
That's why I'm actually going for a drop bar directly. I checked few things and the bike I'd like have 3x8 gears, so if I want to upgrade to drop bar and get something better (9-10 gears) I should change everything. So I thought: why not going directly with a drop bar bike and buy a cheaper one for commuting?
At the end I will spend a bit more but gain more flexibility.

The only problem is that I will need a lot of time to use all the bikes (2 at the moment, plus one more soon)


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Jun 2013)

Just my bob's worth..

I started with the road or flatbar bike problem and opted for a road bike but have to say I made a mistake.. I now have a flatbar road bike and love it too bits.
Its better for me than a road bike but that is just my opinion on it..

Good luck in your choice and have fun when you get it.


----------



## Pier (26 Jun 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just my bob's worth..
> 
> I started with the road or flatbar bike problem and opted for a road bike but have to say I made a mistake.. I now have a flatbar road bike and love it too bits.
> Its better for me than a road bike but that is just my opinion on it..


 
Thanks for your 2 cents.
May I ask you why you switched from drop to flat bars?
Postural problem?

Also, do you have wrist pain if you do long rides (50+ miles)?


----------



## Rivenpunk (26 Jun 2013)

Pier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm more inclined for the Scott, as it is a road bike with flat bar. I didn't see many reviews about the Vitus.
> 
> What do you think?


 
I think that the more road bike like a flat bar is, the worse the bike is. Road racing bikes are limited to very narrow tyres. People think this is for low rolling resistance. It isn't, it's for aerodynamic advantages that only matter at very high speeds that you need drops and excellent fitness to reach - and even then the advantage is tiny.

For everyday use a fast but moderately wide tyre (35mm to 40 Marathon Supreme or Kojak) is much better - more grip, better for potholes. Even pro-racers often switch to cyclocross bikes for events like the Paris Roubaix, so that they can run wider tyres.

Also bars with some flare in give a much better wrist position than a regular flat bar. Look at Fleegle bars and Marys.


----------



## RWright (26 Jun 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just my bob's worth..
> 
> I started with the road or flatbar bike problem and opted for a road bike but have to say I made a mistake.. I now have a flatbar road bike and love it too bits.
> Its better for me than a road bike but that is just my opinion on it..
> ...


 
I am just curious, what is better about it?


----------



## Pier (26 Jun 2013)

I just found this website:

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk

I can have a 7005 frame with shimano 105 for less then £900.
This is tempting


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jun 2013)

Pier said:


> I just found this website:
> 
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk
> 
> ...


 

Not sure what your point is there?

Is it the fact it is 7005 ally or 105 groupset or <£900 that is floating your boat?

All are totally irrelevant if the bike doesn't fit you. You are a billion miles from Ribble so you are unlikely to get there for a fitting session and if you don't know your 'fit' then online ordering is tricky.

Go to Evans or better still a good LBS and have a look at what they have to offer. Something like this may be a good starter at £900 (if it fits and serves your purpose):

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/caad8-6-tiagra-2013-compact-road-bike-ec042914

Mind you Evans are crap at fitting bikes in my experience. Basically their standard fitting service consists of setting the saddle height and job done.

If you need to change the saddle/stem then they will but will charge you for the new items and give you the stock ones to keep - LBS's do this differently; they just charge the difference in cost.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2013)

Pier said:


> No, I'm 5.6 (and a bit more) and my measure should be between 50 and 54 (depending on the bike).
> I'm actually seriously thinking about a drop bar bike.
> The fact is that I wanted to buy it with the c2w scheme but this seems to take a lot of time (at least here) and I need(want) a bike soon.
> So I was thinking now to buy a proper road bike with a finance and then use the c2w to buy a commuting bike later.
> ...


 
A small Sirrus a la Pearsons sale ^^^ would probably fit you fine!

Finance deals - Evans, Formby, Tredz, Pedalon alll fo 0% off the top of my head. Or get a 0% credit card and set up a standing order

I don't think Ribble do finance


----------



## RWright (26 Jun 2013)

I think I found an answer to my questions about flat bars. This was an interesting video if you are facing the flatbar/dropbar question:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNNWH2C-Muc


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If you need to change the saddle/stem then they will but will charge you for the new items and give you the stock ones to keep* - LBS's do this differently; they just charge the difference in cost*.


 
Not in my experience - I have changed the handlebars recently on both of my roadbikes, done by two different retailers and have had to pay for new bars and tape, paid a tenner for fitting by one, labour was free on the other (that said they built the bike for me initially)

Or do you mean just on brand new bikes?


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Jun 2013)

Pier said:


> Thanks for your 2 cents.
> May I ask you why you switched from drop to flat bars?
> Postural problem?
> 
> Also, do you have wrist pain if you do long rides (50+ miles)?


 
My problem was the road bike only had an 11-28 rear cassette and I struggled on the mountains where I live and I lost too much weight.

I then got a mtb and found it easier to do the climbs so I got myself a flat bar with similar gearing as the mtb and its just loads better for me than the road bike.
I do 50 milers on the Trek mtb and the Bad Boy 2 with no wrist ache at all on either.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Jun 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> My problem was the road bike only had an 11-28 rear cassette and I struggled on the mountains where I live and I lost too much weight.
> 
> I then got a mtb and found it easier to do the climbs so I got myself a flat bar with similar gearing as the mtb and its just loads better for me than the road bike.
> I do 50 milers on the Trek mtb and the Bad Boy 2 with no wrist ache at all on either.


 

Slightly disappointed as I was hoping your reason would be to do with handlebar, prone position and geometry. Gearing is to be fair a silly reason to change from drop to flat-bar bikes - just change the cassette on the drop bar bike!

Stu


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2013)

Losing too much weight would be a nice problem to have...not something that has dogged me since getting road bikes!


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I am just curious, what is better about it?


 
I think my Cannondale Bad Boy 2 is just a better ride, it wont beat my roadie in a top speed race but then I'm not bothered about that, but on a 30 or 50 mile lap its just as quick if not quicker than my roadie and more comfortable with a better riding position and no wrist ache, it corners down hills better and I can stand on the pedals and climb the mountains better.
Its 1.7 kilo heavier but not that you would notice and rolling speed is just as good as my road bike, and of course its matt black and looks stunning?
PS.. I have put on clipless pedals and now run Gatorskins tyres which are my only changes.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Slightly disappointed as I was hoping your reason would be to do with handlebar, prone position and geometry. Gearing is to be fair a silly reason to change from drop to flat-bar bikes - just change the cassette on the drop bar bike!
> 
> Stu


 
I should of mentioned that the Bad Boy 2 is far better in the geometry department than my road bike but as I don't use the drops its a wasted bike to me, plus I did change the cassette on the road bike but the gearing is still not as good as on the Bad Boy 2, not in my books anyway.
Hence the road bike is being sold?

Paul.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jun 2013)

vickster said:


> Not in my experience - I have changed the handlebars recently on both of my roadbikes, done by two different retailers and have had to pay for new bars and tape, paid a tenner for fitting by one, labour was free on the other (that said they built the bike for me initially)
> 
> Or do you mean just on brand new bikes?


 

Yes - on brand new bikes.


----------



## Pier (27 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not sure what your point is there?
> 
> Is it the fact it is 7005 ally or 105 groupset or <£900 that is floating your boat?
> All are totally irrelevant if the bike doesn't fit you. You are a billion miles from Ribble so you are unlikely to get there for a fitting session and if you don't know your 'fit' then online ordering is tricky.
> ...


 
I know that if I go to a LBS, I can have a better service, but most of them don't do finance (especially 0%) and and have a much narrow selection of bikes.
I take the risk (as I did before) to buy online and maybe have a slightly small/big bike, but that IMHO is not that important.
I'm anyway not going to use the bikes for more than 150 (maybe 200) miles a week (commuting + weekend), so I'll not spend days on the bike.
It's a risk, but I'm happy to take it 

BTW, I like to do all the jobs needed by a bike, so no problem to adjust/change parts by myself


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jun 2013)

Pier said:


> I know that if I go to a LBS, I can have a better service, but most of them don't do finance (especially 0%) and and have a much narrow selection of bikes.
> I take the risk (as I did before) to buy online and maybe have a slightly small/big bike, but that IMHO is not that important.
> I'm anyway not going to use the bikes for more than 150 (maybe 200) miles a week (commuting + weekend), so I'll not spend days on the bike.
> It's a risk, but I'm happy to take it
> ...


 
Wasn't my point really. What I was saying was that if you buy online/Evans etc and you want some different components you'll have to pay the full price and end up with spare parts you don't want.

Good LBS will just charge the difference.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I think I found an answer to my questions about flat bars. This was an interesting video if you are facing the flatbar/dropbar question:
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNNWH2C-Muc



Good find  I like to sit up even more sometimes and rather than gripping the bars hard as shown in the vid I gently rest my fingers on it and this offer yet another position  even more if you can ride no handed, I can only manage that for a few moments


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> Good find  I like to sit up even more sometimes and rather than gripping the bars hard as shown in the vid I gently rest my fingers on it and this offer yet another position  even more if you can ride no handed, I can only manage that for a few moments


I raised my stem on one bike and put a shorter one on the other. I like having the different positions to move around to on drop bars. Sitting up with no hands is nice, it gives the back a little stretch, I can do it pretty good, on my Trek 2.3, it is a little harder because it is quicker steering than my Synapse. The road surface helps a lot when riding with no hands. I went for over a mile on a smooth quiet road the other day, on the Synapse, with no hands. I was ready to get back on the hoods before the mile but I did the mile just so I could brag about it.  It took some practice.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Jun 2013)

it should be banned on public roads. youre in charge of a vehicle so its like driving a car with no hands. daft and inviting death.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2013)

A quiet road in North Carolina may have seen barely a vehicle while he pedalled his mile - 5-10 minutes presumably! Not like 90% of the UK


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I raised my stem on one bike and put a shorter one on the other. I like having the different positions to move around to on drop bars. Sitting up with no hands is nice, it gives the back a little stretch, I can do it pretty good, on my Trek 2.3, it is a little harder because it is quicker steering than my Synapse. *The road surface helps a lot* when riding with no hands. I went for over a mile on a smooth quiet road the other day, on the Synapse, with no hands. I was ready to get back on the hoods before the mile but I did the mile just so I could brag about it.  It took some practice.


 
Definitely, I wouldn't dream of it on the potholed roads up at north (keep the fingers shaddowing the bars) but some the smooth, flat, straights down here I've managed a whole 10seconds or more


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

vickster said:


> A quiet road in North Carolina may have seen barely a vehicle while he pedalled his mile - 5-10 minutes presumably! Not like 90% of the UK


 
If I see 10 cars on this 10 mile stretch it is a busy day.


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> it should be banned on public roads. youre in charge of a vehicle so its like driving a car with no hands. daft and inviting death.


 
It's my death. I get to decide.  I don't even wear a helmet most of the time.  

I appreciate your concern but worry about yourself and not so much about others and you will be a much happier person. Really.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> It's my death. I get to decide.  I don't even wear a helmet most of the time.
> 
> I appreciate your concern but worry about yourself and not so much about others and you will be a much happier person. Really.



it might not just be your own death that you cause. im not actually bothered if you do yourself harm.


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> it might not just be your own death that you cause. im not actually bothered if you do yourself harm.


 
I guess if I went thru somebody's windshield and took them out you could be right. I think you are just probably not as aware of what is behind you as I am. So I can understand you wanting to make a new law, should probably make everyone keep BOTH hands on the handlebars at all times and no drinking or eating while riding while you are at it. Would that be safe enough for you? Maybe they can pass that law while they are at it. Maybe no riding with a backpack or panniers too. See where this is going?


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I guess if I went thru somebody's windshield and took them out you could be right. I think you are just probably not as aware of what is behind you as I am. So I can understand you wanting to make a new law, should probably make everyone keep BOTH hands on the handlebars at all times and no drinking or eating while riding while you are at it. Would that be safe enough for you? Maybe they can pass that law while they are at it. Maybe no riding with a backpack or panniers too. See where this is going?



er, not really, no.

if not controlling a vehicle using its control points, in this case handlebar, there will inevitably be a longer reaction time to sudden occurrences. its self-evident that you would have less control of the bike and would take longer to gain full control of it and make whatever manouevre you chose, in that space of time and situation youre more likely to cock it up than if youve got your hands on the bar. and then there are umpteen ways you could be the cause of someone elses fatality.

it aint roquette science!!


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

You are right, it ain't rocket science, people looking over their shoulder can be very dangerous. I guess my point is you have to let nature take its course. You can't legislate everything. This is a sport for some as much as a means of transportation for many. Trying to squeeze all the life and fun out of things with new laws every time some individual thinks something is dangerous to them is just not good.


----------



## lavoisier (28 Jun 2013)

vickster said:


> I don't think Ribble do finance


 

According to Cycling Weekly they do but I'm not sure when it started


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2013)

lavoisier said:


> According to Cycling Weekly they do but I'm not sure when it started


I couldn't see anything on their website whenever I posted that, but I didn't look that hard


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2013)

I think (not 100% sure though) when I looked at Ribble's 2013 bikes on their web site there was finance


----------



## Pier (28 Jun 2013)

on their website go to the configurator, there you will see the finance options.


----------



## Boon 51 (29 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> If I see 10 cars on this 10 mile stretch it is a busy day.


 
It you change the cars to goats it would also be the same where I live..


----------



## Pier (29 Jun 2013)

After many thoughts and researches, I decided to build my own bike, buying mostly used components.
I have already bought the frame (a nice, cheap and bit old beone frame) and now looking for the wheels and chainset.
It will take a bit longer (if everything goes well it will take a couple of weeks) but at least it will be exactly as I wanted ;-)
This will be my commuting flat bar. I'll save the money from cycle scheme for the better road bike :-)
thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Boon 51 (29 Jun 2013)

I would like to build my own too but there's not enough hours in a day for me.. well done to you Pier


----------



## Ness (30 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My only 2-penneth is there are flat bar road bikes that are drop bar road bikes with flat bars and there are flat bar road bikes that were designed as such. Top-tube will be longer on the latter.


 
I was actually considering this. I've recently been diagnosed with a degenerative spinal condition, and MTB is becoming increasingly difficult!
I want a road race/sportive bike but I'm pretty sure I won't ever use the drops. I quite like the idea of having bull-horn/tri type bars, (I find this position very comfortable whilst doing spin classes), but this would obviously need different shifters and brakes like the type you get on flat bar bikes so that they are on the tops. I'm trying to keep costs down so don't want separate tri brakes and shifters.
However, I would want it to be a proper road bike, not a hybrid type with MTB components. The only bike I can find that is a pure road bike but with flat bars is the Scott Speedster 50. It looks identical to the drop bar version but is £100 cheaper!!! Why do you reckon this is? Surely the drop bars and shifters can't be that expensive!!!!
Are there any other bikes out there that are pure road bikes but with flat bars?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jun 2013)

Ness said:


> I was actually considering this. I've recently been diagnosed with a degenerative spinal condition, and MTB is becoming increasingly difficult!
> I want a road race/sportive bike but I'm pretty sure I won't ever use the drops. I quite like the idea of having bull-horn/tri type bars, (I find this position very comfortable whilst doing spin classes), but this would obviously need different shifters and brakes like the type you get on flat bar bikes so that they are on the tops. I'm trying to keep costs down so don't want separate tri brakes and shifters.
> However, I would want it to be a proper road bike, not a hybrid type with MTB components. The only bike I can find that is a pure road bike but with flat bars is the Scott Speedster 50. It looks identical to the drop bar version but is £100 cheaper!!! Why do you reckon this is? Surely the drop bars and shifters can't be that expensive!!!!
> Are there any other bikes out there that are pure road bikes but with flat bars?


 

Brifters are _very_ expensive and could easily explain the difference in price.

Both Rose (definitely) and Merida (I think) do flat bar road bikes - neither are cheap.

How about visiting your LBS's and see what they could do for you? May be able to order a road bike and swap out the various bits for you or build from frame up? As far as I know at least the FD would need changing too (might be wrong though).

FWIW have you looked at the Boardman Hybrids? They are pretty much flat barred road bikes. Quick and light with 28mm tyres and decent brakes. I know you say you don't want a hybrid but tbh there are hybrids and then there are hybrids!

The Comp, Team & Pro look like cracking bikes to me.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2013)

There are a number of flatbar hybrids that are light and run on thinner tyres. Something like a Sirrus, Giant Rapid

A few come with Sora / Tiagra gearing or with a SRAM offering

If your budget is quite high...Planet X do a carbon flatbar, sexy, light runs on 25ss

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPFBRIV/planet_x_pro_carbon_sram_rival_urban_bike


----------



## Ness (30 Jun 2013)

Cheers for the suggestions, had a look at all of them. Not what I'm really looking for though. They all have components such as canti brakes and MTB gearing.

If I'm going down the road of wanting a bullhorn bar set-up, it looks like I'll be limited to the Scott I mentioned.
Or just get a road bike and cut the hooks off.


----------



## DaveyM (30 Jun 2013)

http://www.pricegrabber.co.uk/rd.ph...1372628728&k=ec49ef2441802f0c0606cacbfc420d47

Try this enormous link, personal choice I guess


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2013)

Ness said:


> Cheers for the suggestions, had a look at all of them. Not what I'm really looking for though. They all have components such as canti brakes and MTB gearing.
> 
> If I'm going down the road of wanting a bullhorn bar set-up, it looks like I'll be limited to the Scott I mentioned.
> Or just get a road bike and cut the hooks off.


 

Are you sure you've looked at all of them? Planet X / Boardman Hybrid Comp / Rose etc do not fit what you are saying there.


----------



## Ness (1 Jul 2013)

Yes I'm sure.
The Planet X bike is out of my price range, but that is exactly the type of thing I'm looking for.
Not sure what you mean about the Boardman hybrids though. They're skinny MTBs. The Comp has mechanical disc brakes and SRAM X5 groupset.
Rose don't do out and out road bikes with flat bars either. The only ones vaguely like what I'm referring to are too expensive.

Apologies, I should have said that my budget is 5-600 quid!!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

Ness said:


> Yes I'm sure.
> The Planet X bike is out of my price range, but that is exactly the type of thing I'm looking for.
> Not sure what you mean about the Boardman hybrids though. They're skinny MTBs. The Comp has mechanical disc brakes and SRAM X5 groupset.
> Rose don't do out and out road bikes with flat bars either. The only ones vaguely like what I'm referring to are too expensive.
> ...


 The Giant Rapid 4 and 3t into your price range (you'll probably do better if you shop around) but they are out and out flat bar road bikes with side pull brakes.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2013)

Ash cycles have had good deals on 2012 giants, worth a look

If you are smaller, Pearson cycles have the 2012 sirrus elite for 500 but only in xs or s


----------



## Stu9 (1 Jul 2013)

I guess my flat bar rd bike's a RH SL, but really a mtb, I've put rd tyres on it


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2013)

Ness said:


> Yes I'm sure.
> The Planet X bike is out of my price range, but that is exactly the type of thing I'm looking for.
> Not sure what you mean about the Boardman hybrids though. They're skinny MTBs. The Comp has mechanical disc brakes and SRAM X5 groupset.
> Rose don't do out and out road bikes with flat bars either. The only ones vaguely like what I'm referring to are too expensive.
> ...


 

Ok.

Out of your price range but the Boardman Comp is nothing like any MTB I've owned:

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/hybrid/hybrid_pro.html

Re: cable disc brakes. What's the problem with them? The CX world is pretty heavily commited to them now plus some road bikes are starting to appear. Like this:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...crid_19178765816_kword__match__plid_#features


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2013)

How about something like this? Older model but in budget with 105 rear mech. 19" available

http://www.ashcycles.com/site/giant-crs-0-gents-2009

If you want a roadbike though, get a roadbike. You don't have to use the drops if uncomfortable. Can get a more upright position easily enough


----------



## Kevin Airey (1 Jul 2013)

Check out Orbea for flat barred road bikes, and while there check out the new Orbea Avant just launched not a flat bar but is this where road bikes could be heading?


----------



## mooseracer (3 Jul 2013)

Also look at GT Tachyon - I think they have a version that is within your price range.


----------



## Nicola10 (20 Jul 2013)

I want to buy a new bike next week as plan on taking up cycling properly, on the odd occasion Ive suffered with some back pain so would it be better posture wise for and upright road bike or would the drop handle be ok, I dont want to fork out for a bike for my back to then hurt, any advice would be good.


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2013)

Welcome 

How much are you thinking of spending?

There are plenty of drop bar bikes out there with a more relaxed geometry and you can always raise yourself up a bit by flipping the stem, riding on the hoods or tops

If the back pain is occasional, I wouldn't think too much about it, you can help by strengthening the core, pilates, stretching etc

Best go along to your local shop and have a look at what they have, also ride a few


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Why not just get a drop bar bike and ride on the tops then have the drops and the hoods too?



Because you don't have easy access to the gears n brakes when on the tops on a drop bar bike.


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Because you don't have easy access to the gears n brakes when on the tops on a drop bar bike.


This is why crosslevers are great, best of both worlds ... have to get creative with light fitting and use the headtube though when you ride on a 38cm bar!


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Because you don't have easy access to the gears n brakes when on the tops on a drop bar bike.


Your not riding the hoods right then, you've got just as easy access then.


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2013)

Depends how long fingers are! And how strong!


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

I could be wrong but I'm guessing they have their hands on the flats too much where they are not conveniently accessed rather than riding on the hoods where they are and shims can be added for small hands if they aren't.


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Your not riding the hoods right then, you've got just as easy access then.


 

What? Read the post I responded to.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jul 2013)

I still don't think its a valid reason that can't be overcome by holding the bars right but that's my opinion if you feel otherwise its yours so beit. ;-)


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2013)

My flatbar started out as an everyday hack but rode so well I ended up uprating it with better wheels (hand laced Mavic open sport on Tiagra hubs) , crank, mechs etc.
Main thing to do is get the right size frame, go for seat an inch or so above the bars with heels on pedals.The frame on mine is nothing posh its a Ridgeback with a lugless Tange CrMo tubeset (donated) and just happened to fit me perfectly.I have to agree about tyres though 35mm Marathons are about perfect though I use 28s probably just the old racer mindset,RIDE IT.


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jul 2013)

I luv my flat bar road bike...


----------



## chrisgatguis (24 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ok.
> 
> Out of your price range but the Boardman Comp is nothing like any MTB I've owned:
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I'm a newbie,

I have the Boardman Pro above and agree its not really like my old MTB.. the gears are much more race-like. The brakes are unreal (hydraulic disks) and its quite light weight.. For me I just didn't want to get the full race bike with the drops and this seemed to fit the bill... On reflection (doing really only on road rides) having only one position for your hands is a bit numbing so might need to get some bar ends or similar.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

chrisgatguis said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie,
> 
> I have the Boardman Pro above and agree its not really like my old MTB.. the gears are much more race-like. The brakes are unreal (hydraulic disks) and its quite light weight.. For me I just didn't want to get the full race bike with the drops and this seemed to fit the bill... On reflection (doing really only on road rides) having only one position for your hands is a bit numbing so might need to get some bar ends or similar.


 

Bar ends will help - or even possibly tri-bars?


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2013)

chrisgatguis said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie,
> 
> I have the Boardman Pro above and agree its not really like my old MTB.. the gears are much more race-like. The brakes are unreal (hydraulic disks) and its quite light weight.. For me I just didn't want to get the full race bike with the drops and this seemed to fit the bill... On reflection (doing really only on road rides) having only one position for your hands is a bit numbing so might need to get some bar ends or similar.


 
The Boardman grips are a bit horrid from what I've seen - maybe add these?

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...ssories/bar-ends/ergon-gp2-grips-barends.html


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> The Boardman grips are a bit horrid from what I've seen - maybe add these?
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...ssories/bar-ends/ergon-gp2-grips-barends.html


 

I think they're a bit too short tbh - the GP3 & 4 look better to me. Pricey things!


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2013)

Didn't know there were different ones. £40 rather cheaper than a new bike


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/home

There's a GP5 too!


----------



## chrisgatguis (26 Jul 2013)

Interesting just looking at these, if you imagine where the bar end bit is that's how I've been riding quite a lot - minus the fact I don't actually have a bar end there - so it must be quite a naturally comfy position for me..

might have to get some to try it out.

Thanks


----------



## Pier (26 Jul 2013)

Just finished my custom built. I'm pleased with result, I just need to check why the headset is a bit noisy. And thanks SRAM for doing MTB and road components compatible :-)
I will post some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Elms (5 Aug 2013)

dmoran said:


> If you're between 6'0" to 6'5 and would be interested in a Giant FCR2 2009 model with only 300 miles on the clock give me a shout. It is in immaculate as new condition and is a bike I offered to look after for a friend when he went for a work trip to Oz. 3 years later he is still not back so I am trying to sell his bike, it is a lovely example of a flat bar road bike, I can send pics if you're interested.
> 
> It was somewhere around £700 new and could be yours for half that :-)


 
Hi There,
I've just seen your post. I am 6'3, do you still have the bike or have you sold it?


----------



## Broadside (5 Aug 2013)

Hi Elms, yes it is still available and still in pristine condition as it continues to hang in my garage!

Do you want some further details or some photos?


----------



## Elms (5 Aug 2013)

dmoran said:


> Hi Elms, yes it is still available and still in pristine condition as it continues to hang in my garage!
> 
> Do you want some further details or some photos?


 
Yes please that would be great...


----------



## Broadside (5 Aug 2013)

Here are the photos:


----------



## Broadside (5 Aug 2013)

Here's a link to the Giant website about the spec http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/fcr.2/2431/32467/#overview

This is a really nice lightweight flat bar road bike, in immaculate condition apart from a small paint chip on the downtube just under the bottle holder - this happened in my garage when a gardening tool fell over and glanced the bike. I have often thought about keeping this bike for myself but I really cannot justify it, it's a nice bike that deserves a lot of use.

It has covered no more than 300 miles in total, you can see on the odometer (which I have since removed) that it shows 265 miles and I used it last year for a couple of rides while my own bike was off the road for a repair.

PM me if you want any further detail or to discuss a price.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

dmoran said:


> Here are the photos:


 

That's rather nice!


----------



## Elms (6 Aug 2013)

dmoran said:


> Here's a link to the Giant website about the spec http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/fcr.2/2431/32467/#overview
> 
> This is a really nice lightweight flat bar road bike, in immaculate condition apart from a small paint chip on the downtube just under the bottle holder - this happened in my garage when a gardening tool fell over and glanced the bike. I have often thought about keeping this bike for myself but I really cannot justify it, it's a nice bike that deserves a lot of use.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for these photos. Yes I would like to discuss further details. Sorry forgive my ignorance; what does the acronym PM stand for? how should we progress this?


----------



## Spinney (6 Aug 2013)

PM = personal message.
Click on your user name in the blue bar (top right), then on the left you will see 'Start a new conversation'


----------



## Elms (6 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> PM = personal message.
> Click on your user name in the blue bar (top right), then on the left you will see 'Start a new conversation'


Ah thanks a lot...


----------



## puffinbilly (9 Aug 2013)

What constitutes a flat bar road bike in most people's opinion? Is say gearing of 12-26 and crank 50-36 a road bike or a hybrid - just asking since bought son a second hand Carrera Gryphon and he described it as a flat bar road bike to a mate who took great delight in telling him it was not. I would have just said it was a hybrid with road bike gearing.


----------



## vickster (9 Aug 2013)

28mm tyres or narrower, slicks not knobblies, 700c wheels, frame that's also used by the company for the roadbikes, rigid fork preferably carbon, 10kg or less preferably, V brakes rather than discs most likely (although there are disc brakes Sirrus models and they are flabar roadbike)

I don't think the gearing has an impact, well not for me, it's not like there's a standard gearing for road bikes


----------



## HLaB (9 Aug 2013)

Adding to the above, I'd clarify the brakes slightly, the Giant Rapid has excellent side pull caliper brakes and I think the Boardman flat bar road bike has discs, v brakes were most common on flat bar road bikes but they are not limited that 

The frame is more important than the gears but I think gearing wise, a flat bar road bike will have a big ring of 50t or more (48t with 11 at the back at smallest) rather than the more compact mtb gearing.


----------



## Broadside (14 Aug 2013)

@Elms here are the latest photos of the bike for your information...


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2013)

Put flat bars on a giant defy roadbike and you will get a giant rapid - as both frames are the same and the gearing is also the same


----------



## Kies (15 Aug 2013)

jowwy said:


> Put flat bars on a giant defy roadbike and you will get a giant rapid - as both frames are the same and the gearing is also the same



Yes absolutely correct. I was looking at my Defy 1 up against my friends rapid 2. Same bike different bars


----------

